# What happened to my cork?



## TonyP (Mar 23, 2013)

I bought some #9 corks and I'm intending to use my double-lever corker to inset them. When I tested one, I got a surprising result. (See the photo.) It appears the corker didn't push the cork in evenly, applying pressure only in the middle.

Here's my questions:


Is the cork too wide for use with my corker?
Is there a problem with the cork?
The cork is inserted 36mm. Is this sufficient? Note that virtually none of the cork extends above the bottle. I've never seen information on cork depth.
Should I get a floor corker? (Please don't answer this one.)

I heard that double-lever corkers should not be used with #9 corks. Prior to insertion, the corks were 1.75".


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 23, 2013)

All the corks I did with the double lever corker had a dimple like that. Some more than others. #9's were a real pain too. 

Yes, you need a floor corker.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the same problem with my portugese tooth breaker. Just trim the top with a razor/exacto and put a shrink on it. 
It will be nice and flush. But the cork will be a little compromised.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2013)

Its a common occurrence with a hand corker. Its not a problem but it doesnt look attractive which is 1 reason lots of us use a floor corker not to mention the floor corker is waaaaaaaaaay easier to use!


----------



## rob (Mar 23, 2013)

My floor corker does that unless I soak the corks first, then they slide in with no problem. I have found some bottle necks are smaller than others


----------



## TonyP (Mar 23, 2013)

I guess I've been lucky up to now. And I've used narrower (#8) corks.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 23, 2013)

My bench corker does it just like that. I have not tried to soak corks. Maybe I will to see if that takes care of the problem.


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 23, 2013)

Floor corker is the way to go. When I used my double lever corker most of the bottles weren't attractive. With the floor corker smooth as silk and flush with the top of the bottle. Bakervinyard


----------



## TonyP (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm picking up a floor corker in a few days. The issue is obviously the diameter of the piece that touches the cork. Is it a larger diameter in a floor corker?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tip. Insert a cork in the corker. Place a dime on top. Cork the bottle.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 23, 2013)

Works 25% of the time.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 23, 2013)

TonyP said:


> I'm picking up a floor corker in a few days. The issue is obviously the diameter of the piece that touches the cork. Is it a larger diameter in a floor corker?



I don't think there is much difference in the diameter of the plunger. The difference is that he floor corker has jaws that compress the cork making it easier to push into the bottle; the hand cork simply pushes the cork through a tapered tube and is much more difficult to insert. 
I use a Portuguese corker; the plunger on the Italian corker may be larger.


----------



## Abrnth3 (Mar 23, 2013)

rob said:


> My floor corker does that unless I soak the corks first, then they slide in with no problem. I have found some bottle necks are smaller than others



Once I adjusted my floor corker I have never had my corks do that.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 23, 2013)

How do you adjust a floor corker?


----------



## Abrnth3 (Mar 23, 2013)

TonyP said:


> I'm picking up a floor corker in a few days. The issue is obviously the diameter of the piece that touches the cork. Is it a larger diameter in a floor corker?



No, It is actually a little smaller, but the corker actually squeezes the cork to a smaller diamiter then the bottle. It is much easier especially for #9 corks, which is all I use. I also sanitize my corks prior to insertion.


----------



## Abrnth3 (Mar 23, 2013)

dralarms said:


> How do you adjust a floor corker?



There is an adjustment nut on the plunger that stops it from pushing the cork any further then you wish it to go. It is a good idea to put some lock tight on this nut once you have it set where you like it.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 23, 2013)

Abrnth3 said:


> There is an adjustment nut on the plunger that stops it from pushing the cork any further then you wish it to go. It is a good idea to put some lock tight on this nut once you have it set where you like it.




That one I got. I thought there might be another.


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 23, 2013)

Since it's a dime, wouldn't that be like 10% of the time? ROFL

But seriously... good tip, and also good tip on the trimming with a blade. I have a few uglies like that also and its always bothered me.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 24, 2013)

dralarms said:


> How do you adjust a floor corker?



On some models there is a threaded height adjustment for the piston. 
If you buy a floor corker buy one that's adjustable.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 24, 2013)

Yea, I got that. Mine is adjusted. Thought the way everyone was talking that you could adjust the sides to make it squeeze the cork just a bit smaller so it wouldn't take so much pressure to get them in. hat would minimize the dimple.


----------



## TonyP (Mar 24, 2013)

jimmyjames23 said:


> Works 25% of the time.



I haven't tried any solutions, but tested with several corks. I've come to the conclusion the issue has much more to do with *smoothness and speed* of my corking than anything else. I knew before I started that the cork's pressure increases horizontally as the cork is inserted. When I don't work the corker fast enough I have a problem getting the entire cork in because the cork seems to work against me.

I assume (because I don't have one) that a floor corker's extra leverage allows the person to work the tool quickly and evenly to avoid the problem. When I get my floor corker I'll try it.


----------



## Gedanken (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a double-level corker and have used it for few years. I plan on eventually getting a floor corker, but probably will wait until my wife asks me for gift ideas. Like you, I wasn't a fan of the results when I first used the double-level corker. The good news is that the cork is not compromised. The dimple will be less noticeable over time. I have some bottles where you can't see a dimple at all. I haven't found that soaking or any of the other suggestions in this thread work at all. In fact, the dime trick doesn't work at all. I took the *bent* dimes to back to the bank after that experiment. Like all things wine ... time is what is necessary.


----------



## Gedanken (Mar 24, 2013)

One small addendum - I do agree with your comment about *smoothness and speed*. i have noticed that as well.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 24, 2013)

I allow time for the cork to compress before insertion. try a 3 second count before the plunger does the final push.
Also, I think JimmyJames23 is using Canadian dimes, which are better for corking.


----------



## DaveL (Mar 24, 2013)

Helpful or not soaking the corks in a Kmeta solution is a good idea. I just dump them in when I start bottleing and pull them out 1 by 1.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't soak mine, but I do rinse them.


----------



## Abrnth3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dave, that is what I do, I poor sanitizer over them and shake off excess when placing into floor corker. It also seemed to work well with my double lever corker as well. still left a dimple every once in a while.


----------

